# Newbie Planted Tank



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

I just started my planted tank.

29 Gallon high tank
2x 31watt coral life bulbs
Rena filstar xp1
marine life 160 watt heater

Substrate - Black fluorite gravel
Rocks - Petrified wood
Plants - taiwan moss, riccia, HC, red ludwigia, pelia (all plants from Will on the gtaa forum)

Pictures are taken 2 days after set on my samsung gs2 phone.

I still got a long way to go.


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

Looking good! Any CO2 plans....it will help alot!


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

I do have a co2 bottle that can be hooked up to an air stone but I am just not sure how to go about doing it. Lot more researching and reading to do.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Nomo, Thanks for buying the plants. the one you didn't list is _Hygrophilia polysperma "Rosenervig"_. Looks like a good start.

I know you're planning Iwagumi, so you can just take the stem plants our once the carpeting plants have really really taken hold of the tank and spread well. The faster growing stem plants will help with algae and nutrient turnover.

Here's my two how to co2 videos:




Hope they can be of help.


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Will, so I just need to do the mix, cause I think the co2 bottle i have with the air stone would work. I will take a picture of it when I get home tonight. I am pretty sure is doable just dont have the diffuser.

I got some runner on the plants also but the snails are such a nice addition in there now since is an empty tank pretty much, I just keep looking at the snails going from 1 place to another is so interesting. And to think that I didn't want any snails at the start.

I am also looking for some Moss Balls now since my little sister saw them on youtube and now she's been asking for me to put them in the tank LOL, anyone have any idea where I can get them besides Ebay since the cold won't be too kind to the plants when delivered.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Moss ball don't really belong to a planted tank. They should be in their own tank. This is because some of the filaments will eventually float about and get caught in the nooks can corners of your slow growing plants. Once attached, it's impossible to get rid off. They will slowly grown and overtake the plant.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Moss ball don't really belong to a planted tank. They should be in their own tank. This is because some of the filaments will eventually float about and get caught in the nooks can corners of your slow growing plants. Once attached, it's impossible to get rid off. They will slowly grown and overtake the plant.


Thanks for the heads up on the concern with moss ball, I'll just make a smaller tank for her than.

And here's a picture of the co2 connected to a air bubble tube with bubble control. Let me know if that will work. Thanks


----------



## mkblitz (Oct 12, 2011)

I wish I spoke with Zebra earlier. Moss is really a PITA once it's established in your tank. Avoid!


----------

